# Duplicate Software Updates



## DaveC (Aug 6, 2018)

Has anyone had the following occur: On at least two occasions I've had a software update repeated - same features/release notes. I haven't noted the interval, but I recall it was several days to over a week between the two updates. The most recent occurrence was the update that includes the new weather perimeters that are used to estimate the remaining battery range. An earlier update that I know was sent more than once was one that added the capability of a new language to the system.

Any ideas on why this is happening?


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

Yes, we've been discussing this in other threads. Happened to me a few days ago, but not since.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

There are more updates with the same release notes than there are different release notes.

It's not the same release, look at the release numbers. The updates can generally be considered bug fixes.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

Ed Woodrick said:


> There are more updates with the same release notes than there are different release notes.
> 
> It's not the same release, look at the release numbers. The updates can generally be considered bug fixes.


We've been discussing this in other posts. Several people (including myself), had this last update pop up and install several times over. Same number. Mine installed on Friday, then popped up again a few days ago, didn't complete, tried two more times, then finally completed for the second time, and has not done it since.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Power Surge said:


> Several people (including myself), had this last update pop up and install several times over. Same number.


I believe this was 2022.16.1.2.

Though at least two of us were actually mistaken, and the second version to install was 2022.16.2, which of course looks the same at a glance.


----------



## nicholasmystic (8 mo ago)

I haven't checked the numbers, but I was just telling my wife today that the last three updates have all been the same, at least what the release notes describe.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

nicholasmystic said:


> I haven't checked the numbers, but I was just telling my wife today that the last three updates have all been the same, at least what the release notes describe.


Most updates are just bug fixes. For those, the release notes will be identical to the previous release.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

garsh said:


> I believe this was 2022.16.1.2.
> 
> Though at least two of us were actually mistaken, and the second version to install was 2022.16.2, which of course looks the same at a glance.


Mine was definitely 16.2, attempted 3 times after it's initial install on Friday. I got the update alert for 16.1.2. a week or so prior, but kept putting it off because I knew my CCS parts would be here soon. While still waiting for parts, I got the alert for 16.2, and also put it off till parts arrived. Once my CCS parts were installed, I did the update, which installed 16.2 on Friday. Then on Monday, I got another alert for 16.2, gave it the ok, it attempted and failed. It gave me another alert about an hour later, and again failed. Then it tired once again, and that time it showed successful. All of them were 16.2.


----------



## Legendsk (12 mo ago)

I got 2022.16.1.1 a little over a week ago. The next day I got 2022.16.1.2 Today I got 2022 16.2
The first 2 had the same release notes about improving the mileage estimates. This time choosing "Release Notes" doesn't bring up anything? But eventually I stumbled across the same old release notes??

Actually mine got a little more forgiving about the amount of pressure I have to keep on the wheel to prevent it from nagging / dropping out. I haven't tested it with 2022.16.2 because I decided AP and Cruise Control were too dangerous and turned off all of the assistance features that I could.


----------

